#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  狼  龍  虎  獅 ......誰是你最喜歡的呢?

## 阿可拉斯

請大家踴躍參與^^~
   另外若是在下列選項中未提到的  也請加入我們的談話

另外  由於這是我第一次發起的投票，若是有何差錯請多多包涵  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 霸龍

龍族大好~~~XD


以上             (滅*

----------


## 銀色教父龍邵山

本文已由作者自刪

----------


## davidliau

> 請大家踴躍參與^^~
>    另外若是在下列選項中未提到的  也請加入我們的談話
> 
> 另外  由於這是我第一次發起的投票，若是有何差錯請多多包涵


不能複選嗎....
老虎和狼都很喜歡耶

----------


## 南田功二

熊勒熊勒  :不要.不要:  
我要熊~!!

----------


## M.S.Keith

龍族最高!!!~~~~~(燦)

以上

----------


## 阿可拉斯

> 熊勒熊勒  
> 我要熊~!!


阿~對不起阿!!!我本來有打熊的說@@"可是後來當機就忘記了= =
   雖然這不算是藉口  可是已經不能更新選項了><"  

   在此對愛熊的朋友敬上萬分的歉意  :Crying or Very sad:  

另外我對單選也非常的頭痛= =  
                 因為   愛是不需要理由的阿!!!!!
                     所以......請原諒我的花心^^~

----------


## 萬獅

獅子大好~′▽`/+

----------


## 修諾斯

怎咪人家喜歡的都沒在上面啦...(淚奔)

*(謎：那是你自己特別怪！)*

在下特別喜好狐狸與黑豹~
另外還有*兔子*唷！=ˇ=+

*愛死你們了！*

----------


## 犽修

有以上皆是的選項嗎??
我全部都好喜歡勒>///<
我好花心阿!!(燦奔~~)

----------


## 魔啦茲雷

怎沒蜥蜴或恐龍=.=+
選是龍啦~
不過我喜歡是豹 虎 獅 鱷
不過沒人畫鱷人說...好像有嗎?

我忘記自己是牛頭人....爆|||OTZ

----------


## 犽太

龍族才是王道!!

就醬~XP"(被拖出去滅掉

----------


## 巨型号角

筋肉虎絕對大好....XD.......

(小聲:其實只要有筋肉,什麼都不錯....)

----------


## 龍爺啦~

傳承我們龍族的意志活下去吧~龍族萬歲!!!
龍爺爺~絕筆!?

----------


## 跳跳抓抓

这个……
        （→）
        毛茸茸的
          壮壮的
            萌的
              的酷
              的邪邪
              的威高很
                （←）
                          ……都喜欢那～很博爱的说 ≈ω≈ л

『全都给你说了，说了等于没说↓
  卫星GPS启动，黑洞炮能量填充……』X>

----------


## wcl_z

原來一個人只可以選一次，本來要多選幾次的。

我喜歡很多的，難以區分最喜歡的，雖然不是全部。 (嘿嘿)

----------


## 满月狼嗥

雖然虎，獅，龍，馬，豹，鳄都很喜歡
但最喜歡都是狼。
狼王萬歲~~~

----------

